# Facebook



## IslandGuy

When you sign up and enter data like your high school and year of graduation, or college, or hometown, facebook automatically alerts those with similar data and prompts them with "You may know" with your name and picture. Just click ignore and dismiss the friend requests from people you do not want to be friends with. They will not get notified that you refused the request.


----------



## joed

Yes you will get friend requests from all kinds of people. You can simply ignore them. You do not have to friend everyone who sends a request. I only friend family members.

You can also go into your security setting and set up so only friends can see your info. That way only people you have friended can see what you post.


----------



## Fix'n it

joed said:


> You can also go into your security setting and set up so only friends can see your info. That way only people you have friended can see what you post.


yeah, thats what i do. but i have found there are different settings for friends family and acquaintances. i can stick those people there. i just have to figure out how to do it.


----------



## larry613

Fix'n it said:


> i am kinda new to FB, just learning it.
> 
> but my first question is this. do you get Friend Requests from people you hardly now ? like people from high school that were friends of friends and you only knew their name, and them in passing.
> 
> i keep getting these. lots of people knew who i was, but didn't know me. but now they want to be my friend. i'm like wtf. i think they just want to up there count. i'm not like that.




I get a few friend requests here and there from people I barely know. I tend to ignore them unless I actually want to re-connect with these people. 

It's up to you who you accept. Just figure out the kinds of people you want to see in your newsfeed, and ignore everyone else.


----------



## arlenelm

You will also get complete strangers friend requests in facebook. Just not accept them and if they send requests again and again, just block them. There are lots of security settings in facebook.


----------



## Mucatinter

I have had a ton of people request to be my friend on Facebook because we somehow played the same game on there (one of those Farmville clones) that was a little awkward to be honest with you. But I would not accept anyone that you do not know.


----------



## popalot

When in doubt, ignore!


----------



## mmeisner

I think there's a problem with FB and "ghost" users...not sure what the term would be. But basically folks out there create fake accounts to build a list of friends...maybe for spamming or whatever.


----------



## joed

If you don't accept their friend request it shouldn't affect you. Also don't accept anything from friends of friends or public.


----------



## Fix'n it

many of these people i used to "kinda know", back in HS. but i wasn't really freinds with them. i just knew them as we were all around in the same place.


----------



## blackone

I also experienced the same thing and usually I do is just make friends with the people who really know me.


----------



## Davejss

I've never been able to understand why anyone would ever use facebook. I guess I just don't get putting your personal information on the internet.


----------



## ferrisD

mh i guess to get some attention and acknowledgment...or maybe because you can be anyone you want to be in the internet...


----------



## TheEplumber

blackone said:


> I also experienced the same thing and usually I do is just make friends with the people who really know me.


My FB feed is mostly news and sport sites. It's like skimming the headlines of a news paper. I have family and friends mixed in too but if they're not close then I don't accept the invite....


----------



## ferrisD

TheEplumber said:


> My FB feed is mostly news and sport sites. It's like skimming the headlines of a news paper. I have family and friends mixed in too but if they're not close then I don't accept the invite....


thats very true! I got the same effect on my FB feed, but a good friend of mine told me that there are some apps for that, so you don't have to actually use FB to go through your news


----------



## ferrisD

btw some interesting numbers about fb right here:

http://www.statista.com/topics/751/facebook/

151.8m Fb users in the US only..


----------



## /aa/

Facebook's actually pretty convenient when it comes to this stuff. Lots of customization options for what you show your friends, and what you see from them. It does take a bit of learning to fgure it all out though


----------



## gma2rjc

If it's possible to only allow family and friends to see your facebook information, how is it that when a person applies for a job, the employer can go through the applicants fb account to see what kind of person they are before hiring him or her?


----------



## TheEplumber

gma2rjc said:


> If it's possible to only allow family and friends to see your facebook information, how is it that when a person applies for a job, the employer can go through the applicants fb account to see what kind of person they are before hiring him or her?


Because said person didn't set they're privacy settings to friends only- or allowed the employer access?


----------



## r0ckstarr

Davejss said:


> I've never been able to understand why anyone would ever use facebook. I guess I just don't get putting your personal information on the internet.


Agreed.

I have no interest in reuniting with people from the past, or people I went to school with. It's my opinion that if I haven't talked to someone in 5yrs, then they're no longer the person I used to know. I'm someone who doesn't want to be found. I choose to have no friends in real life. I don't keep up with the news, politics, or celebrities. I spend the majority of my time outdoors. I believe that personal information should be kept personal. As soon as you post something on the internet, it is no longer personal. No matter which privacy setting you choose. 

I've never had a facebook account.


----------



## joed

TheEplumber said:


> Because said person didn't set they're privacy settings to friends only- or allowed the employer access?


Agreed. Or possibly one of their friends has an open account and posted info about them.
I have an account but seldom post anything to it. I use it to keep up on family happenings from all the others who post stuff I would otherwise not hear about.


----------



## TheEplumber

r0ckstarr said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I have no interest in reuniting with people from the past, or people I went to school with. It's my opinion that if I haven't talked to someone in 5yrs, then they're no longer the person I used to know. I'm someone who doesn't want to be found. I choose to have no friends in real life. I don't keep up with the news, politics, or celebrities. I spend the majority of my time outdoors. I believe that personal information should be kept personal. As soon as you post something on the internet, it is no longer personal. No matter which privacy setting you choose.
> 
> I've never had a facebook account.


 You just gave more personal info than I see in most facebook posts :laughing: 



joed said:


> Agreed. Or possibly one of their friends has an open account and posted info about them.
> I have an account but seldom post anything to it. I use it to keep up on family happenings from all the others who post stuff I would otherwise not hear about.


Same here. News and family.
IMO- Facebook is no worse than Google, Yahoo or any other search engine type company. I would imagine they have so much info it'd make your head explode.

Ever download an app and are told what they are accessing on your phone- then you click accept? 
Ever wonder why a little free game app needs to know your location or access to your photos?:whistling2:
Is it possible that info can be shared with other companies? :yes:


----------



## Gymschu

Facebook has its place. It is a great tool for reconnecting with college/high school friends and keeping in touch with distant family members. For me it is a great tool for work related stuff also. I'm not much for answering the phone but I do check my FB messages which include requests for work to be done. I can answer the messages at my convenience which is nice and I don't have to play phone tag for 3 days just to set up an estimate.


----------



## r0ckstarr

TheEplumber said:


> You just gave more personal info than I see in most facebook posts :laughing:


As long as you don't show up in my back yard trying to be friends and talking about celebrities, I think we're ok. :laughing:


----------



## TheEplumber

r0ckstarr said:


> As long as you don't show up in my back yard trying to be friends and talking about celebrities, I think we're ok. :laughing:


We're good then- I couldn't but a name to a face when it comes to celebrities :laughing:


----------



## polarzak

I feel sorry for people using Facebook. It must be a sad life. I prefer real friends I can go do something with.


----------



## JetSwet

Facebook for mobile phone apps are a wast of space I use web version. Too many ads


----------



## rusty baker

I advertise my business for free on local FB sites. I also sell unwanted items on local FB garage sale and bid sites. You can also find hard-to-find car parts on FB sites


----------



## TheEplumber

rusty baker said:


> I advertise my business for free on local FB sites. I also sell unwanted items on local FB garage sale and bid sites. You can also find hard-to-find car parts on FB sites


I got a good chuckle yesterday. Some gal sold a cast iron skillet for ten bucks on one my local garage sale fb pages. You find some real treasures there....


----------



## PD_Lape

I rarely use Facebook and whenever I log in, I get tons of friend requests etc. I got tired o f it so I made my profile private. That way, people can't just add you especially if they are not connected to anybody in your existing circle of friends. You just have to tweek your profile settings.


----------

